# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Ổ cứng gắn ngoài - Lịch lãm carô

## giangitnguyen

Transcend StoreJet 25P 250GBTranscend vừa tung phiên bản đĩa cứng bỏ túi StoreJet 25P màu đen ẩn hoa văn carô sang trọng, dành cho những quí ông, quí bà lịch lãm. 

Nếu bạn cầm Transcend StoreJet 25P 250GB lên sẽ thấy rất nhẹ (158g) và hoàn toàn có thể bỏ vào túi áo/quần mang đi (kích thước 127x81x15 mm) mỗi ngày. Vỏ thiết kế cho phép đẩy trượt tách ra nên việc lắp mới, thay thế ổ đĩa cứng bên trong (chuẩn 2,5") không quá khó. Tuy nhiên, sản phẩm mà Test Lab thử nghiệm có dán tem cảnh báo sẽ mất quyền bảo hành nếu tự ý mở nắp.

Đĩa cứng được hầu hết hệ điều hành hỗ trợ, có thể kể đến Windows 2000/XP/Vista, Mac, và Linux. Tương tự với các đĩa cứng gắn ngoài khác của Transcend, StoreJet 25P được kèm theo phần mềm StoreJet elite hữu dụng: quản lý mật khẩu đăng nhập web (Website AutoLogin), địa chỉ web (Mobile Favorites) hỗ trợ Firefox/IE, truy xuất email di động hỗ trợ Outlook/Outlook Express, mã hóa tập tin nội dung (Secret-Zip)... Với chức năng tự động đồng bộ, sao lưu, bạn có thể yên tâm vì luôn mang theo bên mình tất cả nội dung dữ liệu quan trọng. Đặc biệt, dung lượng phần mềm này trên máy tính rất nhẹ và có khả năng tự động kích hoạt chức năng mỗi khi nhận diện ra đĩa cứng StoreJet 25P.

Là kết nối duy nhất trên thiết bị, cổng USB vừa phải làm chức năng truyền dẫn dữ liệu, vừa cung cấp điện nguồn. Cáp nối đi kèm khá ngắn, thiết kế dạng hai đầu cắm USB chuẩn (type A) ở đầu máy tính, một đầu cắm USB mini ở đầu nối vào thiết bị. Hãng khuyến cáo nên đảm bảo nguồn ổn định cho thiết bị bằng cách lấy nguồn từ hai cổng USB máy tính. Thử nghiệm với HD Tune Pro, StoreJet 25P tỏ ra rất ổn định với cả tốc độ đọc và ghi khoảng 33MB/s.

Giá 70USD (bản 250GB), bảo hành 3 năm. 

*Khánh Hưng*

----------

